# Why Do We Have A Lot More Bickering Here Lately?



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Is it just a function of size and growth? Is it the time of year?

Whatever it is, I've never seen so much arguing. Some of it is getting pretty personal. It won't drive *me* away, but it will drive some others away if it continues.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Winter blues.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

it's winter.....everybody has had enough. Come on spring!!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

keto said:


> Is it just a function of size and growth? Is it the time of year?
> 
> Whatever it is, I've never seen so much arguing. Some of it is getting pretty personal. It won't drive *me* away, but it will drive some others away if it continues.


I've noticed this myself (and been argumentative too). This has been a relentless winter compared to the past few years. Perhaps we're in need of some above zero weather?


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Here. Eat a snickers. You get angry when you're hungry.:smile-new:


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I haven't noticed any bickering, so STFU! 8)


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

sulphur said:


> I haven't noticed any bickering, so STFU! 8)


Yes you have. :smile-new:


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

There's always been a certain amount of it going on. One that sticks in my mind happened a few years back in the guitar builder section over what version of Titebond glue was best. It ended with us losing a very valuable member of the forum who built furniture for a living and knew more about wood glue than the rest of us combined.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Too many of you have GMS..........


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> There's always been a certain amount of it going on. One that sticks in my mind happened a few years back in the guitar builder section over what version of Titebond glue was best. It ended with us losing a very valuable member of the forum who built furniture for a living and knew more about wood glue than the rest of us combined.


lol- when you see it written down like that, it seems pretty silly.
ive been arguing a lot lately. punched some holes in stuff.
women trouble and constant drinking is my excuse.
im apologizing in advance for anything i may do or say in the future.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

fraser said:


> lol- when you see it written down like that, it seems pretty silly.
> ive been arguing a lot lately. punched some holes in stuff.
> women trouble and constant drinking is my excuse.
> im apologizing in advance for anything i may do or say in the future.


No your not. :smile-new:


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

keto said:


> Is it just a function of size and growth? Is it the time of year?
> 
> Whatever it is, I've never seen so much arguing. Some of it is getting pretty personal. It won't drive *me* away, but it will drive some others away if it continues.


I haven't noticed anything overly personal, but maybe I have a thicker skin than some others. I'm sure the mods would settle any overly personal attacks.

tbh, I enjoy the more spirited discussion around here lately.
i sometimes disappear from this board because it can get a little stale around here....with too many "NGD" threads, or guitar paleontology threads worshipping Peter Greene, Jeff beck etc. and little else that I would find stimulating.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> Yes you are.


That's it. I've had it. I'm leaving.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

This is a discussion forum (presumably about guitars), not a debate forum (which too often becomes the case).

The threads that get the most posts seem to be religion/politics based. Segregating those discussions to the Political Pundit doesn't work since conflict stirred there carries into the rest of the forum.

I came here to discuss guitars and wish the other crap would go away. There are plenty of forums to debate religion/politics and few good ones to discuss guitars, especially Canadian.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

keto said:


> Is it just a function of size and growth? Is it the time of year?
> Whatever it is, I've never seen so much arguing. Some of it is getting pretty personal. It won't drive *me* away, but it will drive some others away if it continues.


I haven't really noticed it here but if I did I'd probably just close that tab and go onto the next. I have noticed more in my real life, and I think it's a byproduct of being cooped up all winter plus having a lot of large expenses coming up in the next couple of months that I'm focusing on too much.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

We are too soon old, too late wise. Now I am getting quite old, and just beginning to see the light. One thing I have learned, relationships are more precious than possessions, power, or pleasure. When I was young, I thought I knew it all. I had an opinion on everything, and if you disagreed with me, I would allow you the privilege of being stupid. Now I realize that I know almost nothing. I try to avoid criticism, complaints, or judgements of anyone. I can learn something from anyone here. And most of my opinions, especially about politics or religion, are kept to myself. And I avoid offering unsolicited advice. I hardly know what to do myself, how am I going to try to control you? It is more important to be kind, than to be right...at least, in my opinion. Best wishes to all of you, my fellow guitar lovers!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQFKtI6gn9Y

It was inevitable.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh no, it's not!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

You'd think that sharing a passion for guitars we'd have more in common than we do. 

Most of the quarrels here are based on personal taste or nostalgia.

I don't like guitar / pedal / amp / artist / politician "A". Guitar / pedal / amp / artist / politician "B" is superior.

Music / fashion isn't like it was in my good old days of the 19X0's.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I've noticed that increase recently too.

Regarding discussion topics, I have pretty much zero interest in hashing out the age guitar related debates about Fender vs Gibson, Strat vs Tele, New Guitar Day etc. All of the relevant points have been made already. I enjoy the topics in Political Pundit and Open Mic groups, although you have to develop a slightly thicker skin to listen to opposing views with an open mind.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Oh no, it's not!


"SHUT YOUR FESTERING GOB, YOU TIT! YOUR TYPE MAKES ME PUKE! YOU VACUOUS TOFFEE-NOSED MALODOROUS PERVERT!"

Ah, good times...

Peace, Mooh.

P.S. To be serious though, I have noticed a little extra irritation lately. I'm sorry if I cause any of it.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Mooh said:


> "SHUT YOUR FESTERING GOB, YOU TIT! YOUR TYPE MAKES ME PUKE! YOU VACUOUS TOFFEE-NOSED MALODOROUS PERVERT!"
> 
> Ah, good times...
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;rKZ5bP1wsB0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKZ5bP1wsB0[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, I've been breaking up forum fights for nearly 20 years now, and can offer the following:

1) The overall art of debate has declined in society, as much as spelling and grammar. It's just not one of those skills they teach anymore, or if it gets taught it is not valued. And the art of clear explanation seems to have never been taught...ever. Twitter and hand-held devices haven't helped, since they tend to encourage "dialogue" that consists more of brief zingers than any articulation of arguments and their underlying rationale. One quick scan through the CBC site will illustrate that nicely. Zingers are more provocative than careful elaboration of points.

2) The internet, in general, has a way of bringing out the argumentativeness in people because most of the social cues, normally available in face-to-face, or even telephone conversation, that would indicate a less adversarial intent, are absent. There's no tone of voice, no facial or other gestures or expression, that temper what gets conveyed, and emoticons just don't cut it. That, in itself, wouldn't be quite so bad if more folks were better communicators. But not everyone plans on being a writer or orator, so what pops out of their fingers and onto the screen, is often insufficient to be perceived as friendly disagreement.

3) As so much social research has demonstrated again and again, people will engage in more socially deviant (added) behaviour if they are anonymous or feel that the behaviour cannot be traced back to them. This is, of course, why nearly every teenage boy wishes for the super-power of invisibility. When Stewart Brand helped establish the first on-line comunity in the SF Bay area, way back when, one of the thngs he insisted on was that people who posted use their real name and their full name; because he felt that accountability would bring out the best in people, and anonymity the worst. I'm not going to posit it as a panacea, since clearly people can have handles and be well-behaved at all times, and use their full real name and be overt jerks, if they choose. But adding anonymity to the mix tends not to help all that much, and generally detracts.

4) There are no requirements, other than equipment and an account, for who gets to use the internet. Over at the DIY stompbox forum, we had a guy some 10 years back, who was clearly someone wih Aspergers syndrome. At least it was clear to me, and possibly a few others. The remainder were convinced this guy was either a troll, or a malicious software bot, because his posts were not well-organized, other than being repetitive, and he asked a LOT of consecutive questions, without showing much indication that any of the responses offered had registered with him. This elicited a lot of flaming, simply because so many expected other forum members to be someone fairly similar to themselves. But I repeat, ANYONE can be on the internet, and one just has to accept that there are a lot of very different people in the world. When I saw a flameout on the horizon, I'd send a PM to the irritated person, with a link to an Aspergers information site. The lights would come on for them, and the usual reply was "Ohhhhhh, now it all makes sense.". I corresponded off-line with the poster, and coached him on how to post so as to avoid the personal attacks he was getting. He appeared to follow my instructions for a while, and then disappeared. But I assume he is out there somewhere, and that there are others like him, or "different" in other ways.

5) As appropriately noted, some kinds of topics are more prone to disagreements. Sometimes, folks you thought you liked, on the basis of their general participation in the hobby-related forum, will say something in response to a religious/political thread, and just blow you out of the water. You're left thinking, "Cripes, CAN I still like them now?". It's a shame to see otherwise pleasant relationships crumble that way. Jeez, you should have seen the acrimony over at the former AMPAGE in the wake of 09/11. There were things said there that left scars. At the same time, who else would you want to chew the fat over such matters with, besides your buddies here (or on whatever hobby-forum)? This is why people share tales of the various sorts of tragedies, misery, and near tragedies in their lives with forum members: because all of that other yammering about gear and music makes them feel close enough to spill, when there is a need to spill (although, to be fair, anonymity helps there, a little). So, there is a risk in being a little less stiff and a little more open.


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm waiting for Rodney King to show up......


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Well, I've been breaking up forum fights for nearly 20 years now, and can offer the following:
> 
> 1) The overall art of debate has declined in society...
> 
> 2) The internet, in general, has a way of bringing out the argumentativeness in people...


Can a discussion be had without it turning into a debate? ...it seems not around here. Each are welcome to their views and to casually express them. If you demand more within a guitar forum then you may be in the wrong place... find a debater's forum.

Now everyone go play your guitar...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

hardasmum said:


> You'd think that sharing a passion for guitars we'd have more in common than we do.
> 
> Most of the quarrels here are based on personal taste or nostalgia.
> 
> ...


Its a funny thing, though...there's something about guitars specifically that seems to raise pulses around here.
ive never see a nasty discussion between, for example, different amp brands "mesa are over priced, ppl should buy vox or orange amps" or a heated "memory man vs Eventide time factor" debate.
those stupid hunks of painted wood just seem to bring out the worst in us.

- - - Updated - - -



dradlin said:


> *Can a discussion be had without it turning into a debate*? ...it seems not around here. Each are welcome to their views and to casually express them. If you demand more within a guitar forum then you may be in the wrong place... find a debater's forum.
> 
> Now everyone go play your guitar...
> 
> ...


Or a 5000 word lecture?
lol
j/k....but there's something to be said of brevity and conciseness in a forum post.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Accept2 said:


> Too many of you have GMS..........


What's GMS? 

(Just in case asking could be considered ironic or sarcastic based on the definition of GMS, I'm serious - I have no idea what it means).


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

mhammer said:


> Well, I've been breaking up forum fights for nearly 20 years now, and can offer the following:
> 
> 1) The overall art of debate has declined in society, as much as spelling and grammar. It's just not one of those skills they teach anymore, or if it gets taught it is not valued. And the art of clear explanation seems to have never been taught...ever. Twitter and hand-held devices haven't helped, since they tend to encourage "dialogue" that consists more of brief zingers than any articulation of arguments and their underlying rationale. One quick scan through the CBC site will illustrate that nicely. Zingers are more provocative than careful elaboration of points.
> 
> ...



Are you calling me stupid?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

dradlin said:


> Can a discussion be had without it turning into a debate? ...it seems not around here. Each are welcome to their views and to casually express them. If you demand more within a guitar forum then you may be in the wrong place... find a debater's forum.
> 
> Now everyone go play your guitar...


I can't remember what thread it was, but I posted that it was a GC first (at least during my stint here) that everyone agreed. I think it's weird when everyone drones to the same tune. I like when people mix it up, but agree with you that it should be expressed in an acceptable way. I hate asinine interjections though. 

Here's another Aldous Huxley quote I just came across that I really like:

It is a bit embarrassing to have been concerned with the human problem all one's life and find at the end that one has no more to offer by way of advice than 'try to be a little kinder.'
Aldous Huxley

Read more at http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/a/aldoushuxl392818.html#i2SdCiVYkXYyOJAd.99


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

adcandour said:


> What's GMS?
> 
> (Just in case asking could be considered ironic or sarcastic based on the definition of GMS, I'm serious - I have no idea what it means).



Same here...thank for asking.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

mhammer said:


> This is, of course, why nearly every teenage boy wishes for the super-power of invisibility.


no way dude. it's because they want to see boobies.




greco said:


> Same here...thank for asking.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


gungulous micro salixitors, i think


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

adcandour said:


> What's GMS?
> 
> (Just in case asking could be considered ironic or sarcastic based on the definition of GMS, I'm serious - I have no idea what it means).


Its Guitarist menstrual syndrome. Makes you stop playing, jump on a forum, and bitch and argue with others when you dont like the answer to the question, "Am I flat?"...............


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> no way dude. it's because they want to see boobies.


Well, duh! Of course. And being invisible let's them see all they want without blame.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

dradlin said:


> This is a discussion forum (presumably about guitars), not a debate forum (which too often becomes the case).
> 
> .


No reason it can't be both is there ?
A good discussion can often trigger a debate .
A good debate can exercise your brain a little more than a light discussion .

That said,I don't participate much in the political/religion threads ,but sometimes enjoy reading them .


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Bubb said:


> No reason it can't be both is there ?


When it causes conflict, severs relationships, and detracts from the social health of the forum then it is not good.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

dradlin said:


> When it causes conflict, severs relationships, and detracts from the social health of the forum then it is not good.


What if another member severs their relationship with you because they happen to be a Richard?



As Robert Plant said in The Song Remains The Same video (loosely quoted): Doesn't anyone remember laughter?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Well, duh! Of course. And being invisible let's them see all they want without blame.



who could blame them for that? i STILL want to be invisible so i can see boobies! in fact, that's my master plan. 

1) hit the lotto max
2) hire scientist to build me a device rendering me completely invisible (without the usual naked part because a: it's canada and it's freekin cold up here, and b: if it breaks, no naked for me)
3) boobies


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

smorgdonkey said:


> What if another member severs their relationship with you because they happen to be a Richard?


A Richard?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

If you're upset with the Political forum, don't go there.
You have to opt in to that section, you can just as easily opt out.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

dradlin said:


> A Richard?


a dick, in other words


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

Forgive me father for I have sinned...I responded to a troll extolling the virtues of counterfeit guitars in the guitar forum. It was so easy...I couldn't help myself...I feel so dirty


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I've been a member for a fairly long time. What's goes on today is nothing new and it's certainly not anything to tell your mother about. Heck I remember when Scott closed the political forum for an extended period.

Who here remembers Clinton?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> I've been a member for a fairly long time. What's goes on today is nothing new and it's certainly not anything to tell your mother about. Heck I remember when Scott closed the political forum for an extended period.
> 
> Who here remembers Clinton?


I remember Clinton Hammond and I also remember the day he was banned. Anyway, I've also noticed some people seem to be a little "on edge" here lately but as it was alluded to it's probably the long winter and people probably have the old "February Blahs". It'll pass. :smile-new:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It's a phase.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

zontar said:


> It's a phase.


Or out of phase. ;-)

Perhaps when a discussion degenerates into an argument, mud-slinging, pissing contest, or whatever, it should be moved to a new sub-forum with a cute name like "out of phase", "diss-chord", or something. There it could continue unabated, the rest of us could carry on like nothing has happened.

I was kidding, but now that I've written it, maybe I'm not.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> who could blame them for that? i STILL want to be invisible so i can see boobies! in fact, that's my master plan.
> 
> 1) hit the lotto max
> 2) hire scientist to build me a device rendering me completely invisible (without the usual naked part because a: it's canada and it's freekin cold up here, and b: if it breaks, no naked for me)
> 3) boobies


An invisible man...with a vision! :smile-new:

Of course, you know who the real winner is there? The scientist, who ends up with the plans for the device AND the money.

- - - Updated - - -

On a more level-headed note, anybody here a fan of the CBC Radio One show The 180? Terrific show that presents well thought-out opposing arguments on topics/issues of interest, with the goal of possibly changing your opinion from whatever it was. One of those gee-I-never-really-looked-at-it-that-way shows.

Podcasts here: http://www.cbc.ca/the180/podcasts/


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Haven't really noticed, might be because we are discussing more passionate topics or could be someone wants to be right while the other guy is wrong. Or maybe its that line that was drawn in the sand and then dared to cross over.
But then what do I know, not much so say a few folks around the world and they might be right or they may be crazy but it's just a lunatic you're looking for. 
wait what were we discussing lost my train of thought oh well back to our regular programing.
On a side note anybody notice how different tax's are being done these days. 
ship


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I guess it just proves that despite taking politics, religion, world conflict and any other controversial subject out of the forum won't get rid of the bickering. If people want to argue they'll find a way. Don't blame the topics. Blame the arguers.
Although at least we're insulting each other and threatening bodily harm over guitars which is the subject of the forum.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Who here remembers Clinton?


Ah yes, Clinton Hammond. I remember him well, but not fondly.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Ah yes, Clinton Hammond. I remember him well, but not fondly.


From other forums too. Always one to challenge our thinking. I kind of miss him.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Mooh said:


> From other forums too. Always one to challenge our thinking. I kind of miss him.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Was he just a troll? An argumentative ass? Was he an intelligent sh!t disturber? It sounds like he had a significant impact on some of you.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Was he just a troll? An argumentative ass? Was he an intelligent sh!t disturber? It sounds like he had a significant impact on some of you.


he was this guy-
http://home.cogeco.ca/~sword4hire/hauberk.html

i liked the guy. very amusing.
others saw him differently.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Was he just a troll? An argumentative ass? Was he an intelligent sh!t disturber? It sounds like he had a significant impact on some of you.


Not on purpose. "Intelligent sh!t disturber", yeah, I guess. We were friendly in the old days of The Mudcat Cafe forum.

He's done some songwriting and lots of performing, I think around Windsor Ontario.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

To say he seems like a character would be an understatement, I think.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Or out of phase. ;-)
> 
> Perhaps when a discussion degenerates into an argument, mud-slinging, pissing contest, or whatever, it should be moved to a new sub-forum with a cute name like "out of phase", "diss-chord", or something. There it could continue unabated, the rest of us could carry on like nothing has happened.
> 
> ...


That isn't a bad idea.
If I had a Like available, I'd give you one.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lincoln said:


> it's winter.....everybody has had enough. Come on spring!!


Hold on there, Lincoln! I just got back from down south for two months and just started my ski season. We need cold temps and snow until the middle of April. But let's not argue about it, just let it snow!:smile-new:


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> But let's not argue about it, just let it snow!:smile-new:


I loath you...

smile-new: just kidding)


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> Hold on there, Lincoln! I just got back from down south for two months and just started my ski season. We need cold temps and snow until the middle of April. But let's not argue about it, just let it snow!:smile-new:


It's snowed enough,how about not going south in the middle of a peak snow season and then complaining that your ski season has just started .
You either want to snow ski,or go to Florida,don't be greedy .
It's been plenty cold and lots of snow...soon time for golf .

FORE !!!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Was he just a troll? An argumentative ass? Was he an intelligent sh!t disturber? It sounds like he had a significant impact on some of you.


He was not above very personal attacks ......... just for the sake of it. I don't miss him at all - but won't forget him either and I would hope to never meet him. But like I said, he'd make the current "bickering" look like words being bandied about in a nunnery.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

well, if ya get upset with dumb stuff you see on line, you`ll probably always be angry. it`s just the internet.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I think I may have crossed the line a couple times so if I did, sorry. I got banned from a Model Railroad forum once and I gotta say it was not one of my proudest moments.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

TA462 said:


> I got banned from a Model Railroad forum once and I gotta say it was not one of my proudest moments.


You gotta spill the beans on that one. I'm curious to know what could cause you to be banned from a Model Railroad forum? Strong words against OO gauge ?


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well I told some guy who sent me a PM to go &?$# himself. He reported it to a moderator and I got banned for a month. That pissed me off so I phoned Model Railroaders office and complained. All that did was make it worse and I was then banned for life. FOR LIFE!!!! I couldn't believe it. I loved that Forum and miss it. Oh well what can you do eh. I apologized but they didn't care. Like I said, not one of my proudest moments.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

TA462 said:


> Well I told some guy who sent me a PM to go &?$# himself. He reported it to a moderator and I got banned for a month. That pissed me off so I phoned Model Railroaders office and complained. All that did was make it worse and I was then banned for life. FOR LIFE!!!! I couldn't believe it. I loved that Forum and miss it. Oh well what can you do eh. I apologized but they didn't care. Like I said, not one of my proudest moments.


I do the books for a model railroad retailer. I am constantly amazed listening to the clientele argue about what colour scheme was used on what engine for which line over what years.

Wait a minute ......... substitute "guitar" for "engine" .............................. now I get it.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

LOL, yeh Model Railroaders are a crazy bunch for sure. I've seen it first hand.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

TA462 said:


> Well I told some guy who sent me a PM to go &?$# himself. He reported it to a moderator and I got banned for a month. That pissed me off so I phoned Model Railroaders office and complained. All that did was make it worse and I was then banned for life. FOR LIFE!!!! I couldn't believe it. I loved that Forum and miss it. Oh well what can you do eh. I apologized but they didn't care. Like I said, not one of my proudest moments.


Couldn't you just make a new screen name, use another email address and start a new account?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

smorgdonkey said:


> Couldn't you just make a new screen name, use another email address and start a new account?


That's what I did. Now, I just throw in a post here and there. Try to stay low key when I'm not busy making chain maille suits.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)




----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

smorgdonkey said:


> Couldn't you just make a new screen name, use another email address and start a new account?


I could have but I just never did.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok...I thought you were serious when you said you missed that forum. It wouldn't be the same though I guess.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

adcandour said:


> That's what I did. Now, I just throw in a post here and there. Try to stay low key when I'm not busy making chain maille suits.


You are a weird dude, Jian...that's part of the reason that I have grown fond of you. If you were my German Shepherd, I would sic you on Headplasty...keep him on the run and shizzle.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

keto said:


> Is it just a function of size and growth? Is it the time of year?
> 
> Whatever it is, I've never seen so much arguing. Some of it is getting pretty personal. It won't drive *me* away, but it will drive some others away if it continues.




shut up penis breath.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

> That's what I did. Now, I just throw in a post here and there. Try to stay low key when I'm not busy making chain maille suits.


i like this guy.


----------

